

Ask YC: IRC channel for startup people and/or YC hackers? - thorax

Does such a thing exist?<p>If not, does someone recommend a preferred network to start one up?
======
thorax
Actually, I did a Google search and found this thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85189>

Looks like freenode #startups is the place to be, perhaps?

~~~
davidw
Exactly. It's not always real active... I guess that's a sign people are busy
with other stuff, which is good.

------
st3fan
IRC is a waste of time. The best things happen in real life.

~~~
axod
Too right! Don't bother with email or phones either. They are useless :/

------
fuelfive
I hang out on freenode #fauna. there are a bunch of rails hackers and startup
people there.

------
ideamonk
#ai is good.

#python for help in python

#c++ to help ;)

